
Study: Do Software Developers Understand Open Source Licenses? (pre-print) [pdf] - vog
http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~daa/licensing/resources/2017_ICPC_DoSoftwareDevelopersUnderstandOpenSourceLicenses_preprint.pdf
======
vog
See also:
[http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~daa/licensing/](http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~daa/licensing/)

